# next step?



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

ok so neb now steps up efficiently onto my finger and will sit there as long as there is a constant supply of food lol  i was just wondering, after i reinforce the step up command for a few more days what is the next step to increase bonding? what is the next thing to do with your bird after step up?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Anything that your bird enjoys! Just hanging out in the same room together will help the bonding process, since cockatiels are flock animals and that's what flocks do. He can sit on your shoulder or on a play gym or any other place that's mutually acceptable. Any kind of interaction that both of you enjoy is even better, especially if it's something like head scritches. So you might want to work on persuading him to let you touch his head.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

cool. ive been looking forward to that aswell lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When my lucky is preening i get really close and kiss her neck then she will rub her beak on my nose to tell me she wants rubbed


----------

